# Red Sea Reefer 600



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

I purchased a new skimmer, i had upgraded my tank and was using an SWC 150, it was doing a pretty good job, lots of dark foul skim mate but i knew that in time i,d need something a lot bigger, so i started to look for a new skimmer. 

My budget was 600.00, i looked at a few models and decided on the Red Sea Reefer 600 and after a week now i very happy with my purchase, what i like about it is the Sicce pump for one, i like the manual neck cleaner and the drain hose from the cup and wow 39 inches long with a valve on the end. I like the way it releases the water out through the bottom, check it out it,s the real deal.

And with my 50 dollar coupon, i payed 538.00 plus tax and got it from Frag Box, shipping was free, it took about 2 days to work it in, very nice indeed.


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

Is ur skimmer louder than it should be?

The RSK 300 I bought was way louder than my bubble magus 

Like to the point I called them to complain

They said it was the impeller, so they sent me a replacement, I had to pay customs and then it turned out to be the one for the skimmer u have. They've now been ignoring me since I told them it was the wrong one

Not impressed 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamish (Apr 18, 2014)

Thats sucks, they probably think the issue was resolved, my skimmer is working great, no noise at all, there wasn,t a break in period, i ran it wide open for 1 day and set it at the desirable water height and it,s perfect, very happy.


----------



## homy77 (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm glad it's working out for you

i'm actually considering getting rid of this thing and getting another bubble magus...we'll see what happens

hey if you ever need an impeller for yours, i've got one lol.


----------

